# BRC trial



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Today the Open is using the Unbehaun Field Trial Grounds. Derby is on the Fox Hollow Kennel Ground (Curtis). The Amateur will be at John & Laura Parrot's Grounds at the main house. The Qualifying will be at Spangler's Training Grounds. Next year 2013 the National Amateur will be on these grounds. The slate of judges will be announced next week at the National--they have very experienced, well-known judges. The Blackhawk Trial next year will exchange with the MFTA trial. So there will be no trial on the grounds the week prior to the National. The MFTA grounds are about a 4-hour drive from these grounds. The Blackhawk trial then next year will be in the middle of May.

Jack


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Derby
1st #17
2nd #13
3rd #14
4th #15
RJ #6
Jams #11, #12


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations to all derby placements!


----------



## Ed Steward (Mar 30, 2005)

RBC trial opps.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Open Land Blind

They throw a poison bird down the hill to a orange ribbon. You run the right hand blind (which is not pictured). Then you run the blind five feet left of the poison bird, right of the green tree, and deep. The throw on this bird will be critical. If you get a long throw, you are in big trouble. Oh yeah, you have to run by the water, too.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Looks like a real nice blind those judges set up for a very tough open group of dogs!!!

GOOD LUCK to all!!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Limited All-age: 41 dogs back after inline land triple with one retired.

Limited Callbacks after double land blind:
1 2 4 5 6 7 9 10 13 15 18 22 25 27 29 34 36 39 42 45 46 49 51 52 56 61 62 68

28 dogs to waterblind.

Rotation is 41. Dog 42 starts. 

Sorry so late. Just got to room.

Lydia--will bring your chair to Amateur.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

12 to the 4th. Setting up now.


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats to Bobby Lane on Mark Smith's handling Ali to an Open 2nd & qualifying for the National.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Copngratulations to Bill Landau, Randy & Mary Spangler & Wayne & Terri Curtis for Randy's Open win with Moses!!
2nd Ali/Smith
3rd Jet/Powers
4th sorry, cannot remember

Amateur callbacks to waterblind, 18 dogs:
5 11 12 19 22 26 27 29 33 34 35 38 45 51 52 54 55 56. Dog #11 starts.

We had 57 entries; 7 scratches, 50 starters.

First series was a triple with 2 retireds and a walkout flyer. We ran at John and Laura Parrot's in the hill country! Triple was shot short retired at 300 yards, long retired at 400 yards, flyer guns stood up from behind a blind and walked out at 150 yards shot up hill. Both retireds were through the swimby pond--if the dog wanted to.

Landblind was run from the hillside. As the dog hit the mat, a gunner dry popped to our left out in the field. We ran through the flyer station, through the dragback from the marks, angled into the swimby pond, across the field, through the short retired station, a small ditch and to the blnd.

We start at 8 a.m. at Parrott's for the waterblind and watermarks.

I had the pleasure of meeting Chris Atkinson and Jim Harvey--great guys!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks, Ann, good job and continued good luck with Axel & Greti, they looked good on that test!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Randy and Moses.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Pinetree said:


> Way to go Randy and Moses.


A huge congratulations to Team Moses!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

"Q" results?
Sue


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Bill on Moses's Open WIN, handled by Randy Spangler and Bobby Lane on Ali's Open SECOND and qualifying for the Nationals, handled by Mark Smith!!!

Everyone that finished can be proud! You all did good!

rita


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Sue Kiefer said:


> "Q" results?
> Sue


The only Qual result that I know of is that fellow RTF'er Verne Socks took 4th with his dog out of Kicker and littermate to my Preacher. I will update if I hear more.

Congrats Verne and Doc!!!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

AM Results from memory
1st Lydia with Ruby, Qualifies for Nat. AM and makes her AFC
2nd Rich Ellis with Chief
3rd Jim Powers with Jet
4th ?
Sorry can't remember I have a good memory, it's just real short


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Tom Kobach earned a Junior Double Header by winning the Derby & Qualifying with "Mully", 22 Derby Points with a few trials he could run yet!
Congrats to Tom, Julie, & Mully!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Lydia and Ruby!!! That is fantastic!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go Lydia and Ruby!!! That is fantastic!!!


x2!!!!! Congrats, Lydia & Ruby!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Randy Spangler said:


> AM Results from memory
> 1st Lydia with Ruby, Qualifies for Nat. AM and makes her AFC
> 2nd Rich Ellis with Chief
> 3rd Jim Powers with Jet
> ...


4th Hoke Bovers/Don
RJam Raider Unbehaun/Jack
Jams: Buckshot Gibson, Scamp Robertson, Rush Unbehaun, Makata Exo, Gabby Hughey, Greti Heise, Levi Exo

Thank you to everyone who worked so hard this weekend. It was HOT, HOT, HOT, with long walks to/from the line. On Saturday we scrambled a little to do Limited marks, Qual marks, and Am marks and it all got done. We had great lunches thanks to Robin and Julie Brunsch, great throws, met a lot of fun people and it was a good time!!

GO RUBY and LYDIA at Nat'l AM!!!!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

verne socks said:


> Tom Kobach earned a Junior Double Header by winning the Derby & Qualifying with "Mully", 22 Derby Points with a few trials he could run yet!


Mully is doing great, a Tiger baby and those kids are looking good. 
Congrats to Lydia and Ruby on their win, AFC, and qualifying for the National!
Congrats Verne on your qual placement with Doc.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

The Amateur stake had 4 very tough all-age tests. The water blind had a poison bird thrown on a dike. The line to the bird was through a small bay of water, across a spit, then parallel close to the dike, to a point just past the poison bird, then a cast off the point into the wind with a fading shoreline in the opposite direction. The water marks were a quad. Two long retired guns with very long swims, and an out of order flyer. The test took 25 minutes per dog.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks very much to Jack Unbehaun for the time spent showing me around the amazing grounds there in the Mondovi area. The Curtis, Spangler, Unbehaun, Parrott properties are phenomenal.

Ann and Bob, it was great to get to meet you. I also got to meet Kim Pfister for the first time, which was very nice. I got to catch up a bit with my buddy Jim Harvey and with Don Bovers. Susan, of course, I had fun visiting with you and introducing the newest pup in our pack - Mr. Gypsum.

Back to training so maybe we can run a little longer the next time we travel to Mondovi! 

- Chris


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Sounds like a fun trial!

Congratulations Lydia on a phenomenal weekend and best of luck at the Nat'l AM! 

rita


----------

